# Schwimmteichbau johsi



## johsi (15. Dez. 2009)

Nach längeren Überlegungen bezüglich unserer Außenanlagen haben wir uns entschlossen, einen Schwimmteich auf unserem Grundstück zu verwirklichen. Die Planungen sind fast abgeschlossen. Der Bau ist für 2010 geplant.

Aufgrund der Grenzen im Westen und Süden (im Süden zudem Böschung an der Grundstücksgrenze) waren wir bei den Planung etwas eingeschränkt. Folglich schmiegt sich der gesamte Teich samt Filtergraben an die Terrasse an.

Das System und Material werden wir von der Firma Naturagart beziehen. Der Aufbau ist wie folgt geplant: Vlies900, NG-grün-Folie 1mm, Verbundmatte/Ufermatte/Vlies900, zugeschlemmt/verputzt

Alle Terrassen sind „kinderfreundlich“ angelegt. An fast jeder Stelle kann der Teich verlassen werden. Der Ufergraben wird in verschiedenen Breiten und Tiefen ausgeführt.

Mittels zwei Bodenabsaugungen und einem Skimmer sollen über den Sammelschacht die Sedimente in den Filtergraben gelangen (Zielsaugtechnik). Im Filtergraben kommt eine 12V Pumpe (6000 l/h) zum Einsatz, welche den Wasserstand im Filtergraben absenkt. Aufgrund des Höhenunterschiedes zum Schwimmteich, fließt das Wasser durch den Sammelschacht in den Filtergraben nach. Am Ende des Filtergrabens plane ich wie Thias einen Kies/Pflanzfilter, auch wenn dieser laut Naturagart nicht notwendig ist.

Die Daten:
Schwimmteich: ca. 12m Länge, ca.5,5m Breite, ca. 1,35m Tiefe, ca. 70m²
Filtergraben: ca. 8,7m Länge, ca. 3m Breite, ca. 24,5m²
Bachlauf: noch in Planung

Ich freue mich schon auf Eure Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge etc.

Bis dann 

Gruß Johannes


----------



## günter-w (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Jahannes, dein Plan sieht ja schon mal gut aus. Was mir auffällt, du hast keine Pflanzflächen im Schwimmbereich nur im Filtergraben oder werden die einzelne Terassen im Schwimmbereich noch bepflanzt oder versteh ich da was nicht richtig. Den Ufergraben kann man ja nicht als aktive Pflanzzone berücksichtigen. Wurden deine Angaben so von Naturagart abgesegnet. Zu dem Thema Kinderfreundlich noch eine Frage heist das bei dir das die Kinder über alle Terassen heraussteigen können und alle vermörtelt sind. das bedeutet aber das sie durch den Ufergraben müssen und wo möchlich die Pflanzen dort zertreten. Sind die runden Kreise als einstieg bzw. Treppe gedacht wenn ja kann ich dir nur empfehlen noch ein Geländer vorzusehen da sich meist nach einiger Zeit ein rutschiger Belag  auf den Stufen bilden kann.


----------



## Kurt (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Johannes,
da ja auf Zeichnung 4 auch Pflanzen auf den Schwimmteichstufen eingezeichnet sind nehme ich an, daß genügend Pflanzbereiche vorhanden sind.
Was mir nicht gefällt ist die eingezeichnete Quelle neben dem Revisionsschacht.  Diese sollte sicher ans andere Ende des Teiches verlegt werden, damit für gleichmäßige Durchströmung des gesamten Schwimmbereiches gesorgt ist.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## johsi (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Günter,

im Schwimmbereich plane ich eigentlich keine Bepflanzung; ich meinte die Pflanzen wachsen dort schlechter (Schwimmbereich nährstoffarm – Filtergraben nährstoffreich) und hindern evtl. beim „umhertoben“. Dafür soll aber der Ufergraben des Schwimmbereiches bepflanzt werden. Für das biologische Gleichgewicht sind nur die Pflanzen im Filtergraben verantwortlich.

Die Angaben wurden bereits abgesegnet. Ein endgültiges Gespräch steht aber noch aus.

Die Kinderfreundlichkeit ist ja „nur“ für den Notfall gedacht. Generell wollen wir nicht zum Verlassen des Schwimmbereiches durch den Ufergraben trampeln.

Der Einstiegs- und Ausstiegsbereich (runde Kreis) soll abgetreppt ausgeführt werden. *Wie würdest du ein Geländer befestigen?*

Hallo Kurt,

Die Pflanzen auf Zeichnung 4 sind Sträucher, Blumen etc. an der Böschung des Südhanges außerhalb des Wassers. Ich wollte eigentlich nur den Filtergraben und den Ufergraben bepflanzen.

Laut Naturagart ist es nicht so tragisch die Quelle/Bachlauf neben dem Revisionsschacht anzubringen da durch die Bodenabläufe der Teich durchströmt wird. *Macht das soviel aus?*


Bis dann
Gruß Johannes


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Johannes, 

ich würde ausser den eingeplanten Trittsteinen aus schon bekannten Gründen (glatt werden) unbedingt noch irgendwo einen kleinen Steg mit einer normalen Schwimmleiter und ordentlichem Geländer anbringen. Also eine Stelle, wo es steil reingeht mit der Leiter. Man hört immer wieder das Leute mit nur so Trittsteinen auf Dauer nicht froh werden und man da schnell ausrutscht und mit dem Kopf aufschlagen kann. 

Selbst in einem normalen Pool (öffentliches Schwimmbad) ist der Nepo schon mal ganz übel auf dem Boden ausgerutscht an einer Stelle, wo es ohne Geländer so terrassenartig ins Becken geht. Und da waren keine Algen auf dem Boden, wie es im Schwimmteich zu erwarten ist.

Viele Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## günter-w (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Johannes, mir persönlich währe die Pflanzfläche im Verhältniss zur Schwimmfläche zu gering gerade wenn viele Kinder dort baden ist die Wasserbelastung doch beachtlich. Das mit dem schlechter wachsen lass ich nicht gelten wichtig ist nur die richtige auswahl. Zu dem Geländer, hier ist die Hauptverankerung auserhalb des Teichs. Problematisch sind eigendlich nur die ersten 3 Stufen das heist der Handlauf muss nicht all zu lang sein. Der kritische Punkt ist immer der Tritt vom trockenen auf die erste nasse Stufe. Zum Fixieren kannst du ein Granitquader auf einer Stufe mit Mörteln fixieren und dort das Geländer befestigen. Im Prinzip reicht ein Edelstahl Handlauf.
Gruß Günter


----------



## reff (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Jahannes,

Die Firma Naturagart greift bestimmt auf einen Großen Erfahrungsschatz in Sachen Teichbau zurück. Dennoch bin ich in einigen Punkten anderer Meinung und eventuell dienen sie dir als Denkanstoß.




> zwei Bodenabsaugungen und einem Skimmer sollen über den Sammelschacht die Sedimente in den Filtergraben gelangen (Zielsaugtechnik)


 
Diese Zielsaugtechnik funktioniert über Dünne (max) 2 Zoll Schläuche, warum sich da nicht zweier Bodenabläufe bedienen? 



> Am Ende des Filtergrabens plane ich wie Thias einen Kies/Pflanzfilter, auch wenn dieser laut Naturagart nicht notwendig ist.



Egal ob Filtergraben oder Boden bzw. Pflanzen Filter, wo ist die Vorabscheidung von Feststoffen? Wenn man solche Filterkörper mit Feststoffen beschickt werden diese über kurz oder lang kolmatiert (sie beginnen sich zuzusetzen). 

Desweiteren würde ich den Kies gegen Lava austauschen und nur wegen der Optik Kies oben auflegen. Lava bietet mehr besiedlungsfläche und besseren halt für die Pflanzen.
In den Pflanzenfilter würde ich ausschließlich __ Schilf, __ Binsen, __ Rohrkolben verwenden, da diese Pflanzen durch ihre starken Rhizomen das eingebrachte Substrat immer wieder auflockern und so dem zusetzen entgegenwirken, desweiteren nehmen sie auch noch eine menge Nährstoffe auf. Pflanzen mit feinen Wurzeln bewirken das genaue gegen teil. 

Wenn der Pflanzgraben und der anschließende Boden/Pflanzenfilter gut und ausreichend bewachsen ist und sichergestellt ist das hier ständig Wasser aus dem Teich durchläuft sollten keine weiteren Pflanzen im Teich benötigt werden. 

Gruß
Mark


----------



## johsi (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Wolf,
ein Steg ist ja schon in der Planung, da werde ich mir dann wohl noch eine Leiter dran befestigen.


Hallo Günter,
vielleicht sollten wir uns das mit den Pflanzen im Schwimmteich noch mal überlegen…. Den Handlauf krieg ich dank Deiner Anleitung schon irgendwie fest. 


Hallo Mark,
Die Bodenabsaugungen sind doch eigentlich Bodenabläufe nur eben innerhalb der Teichfolie – ohne die Folie zu durchstoßen. Der Effekt ist doch derselbe. Sind dir wohl die Schläuche zu dünn?

Für die Vorabscheidung sind die Pflanzen im vorderen Bereich des Filtergrabens verantwortlich. 

Das mit dem Lavagestein ist ein interessanter Tipp. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob Kies oder Lavagestein bezüglich der „chemischen Abläufe“ besser ist. 

Soweit ich weiß werden im Filtergraben Pflanzen empfohlen die keine starken Rhizome bilden. Irgendwann muß der Filtergraben ja mal gereinigt werden und die starken Rhizome sind dann doch eher hinderlich oder?

Vielen Dank für Eure Vorschläge
bis dann 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## reff (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*



> Das mit dem Lavagestein ist ein interessanter Tipp. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob Kies oder Lavagestein bezüglich der „chemischen Abläufe“ besser ist.



An Kies können sich Bakterien nicht so gut ansiedeln wie an Lava, das liegt an der Oberflächenstruktur. Desweiteren ist das Gewicht sehr viel niedriger 



> Soweit ich weiß werden im Filtergraben Pflanzen empfohlen die keine starken Rhizome bilden. Irgendwann muß der Filtergraben ja mal gereinigt werden und die starken Rhizome sind dann doch eher hinderlich oder?



Ich hatte ja auch von deinen Pflanzenfilter gesprochen der hinter den Filtergraben angelegt werden soll. Die Reinugungs Intervalle kannst du drastisch reduzieren wenn du das Wasser erst über eine Grobabscheidung laufen lässt wie z.B ein Spaltsieb. Keine Feststoffe = weniger Reinigung


----------



## Kurt (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Johannes,

da habe ich wohl zu schnell drübergeblättert.  Funktioniert trotzdem - ich kenne da einen Teich in der Nachbarschaft, der ziemlich genau mit diesen Dimensionen nach N.G. gebaut wurde, und bei dem ist eher der Fall, daß die Pflanzen im FG durch Nährstoffarmut zu sehr kümmern.

Also könnte sich eine Vorfilterung auch noch nachteilig auswirken, da ja dadurch noch mehr Nährstoffe entfernt werden.  Der Filtergraben ist Absetzbecken und Pflanzen-klärzone in einem und da ist wichtig, daß die Pflanzen auch genügend Nahrung haben.  

Es ist nur so, daß über die Bodenabläufe nur ein Bruchteil des anfallenden Mulms abgesaugt wird. Vor allem nach starken Blütezeiten entsteht Mulm im Schwimmbereich, der zusätzlich abgesaugt werden muß.
Das kann man auch durch einen im Zielsaugsystem angeschlossenen Schlauch machen, dann allerings müsste dafür gesorgt sein, daß etwas vorgefiltert wird und vor allem nur sauberes Wasser zur Pumpe gelangt, da sonst der Mulm im Kreis geschickt wird. 
Vielleicht durch Kiesfilter im letzten Drittel des FG vor der Pumpe - mit Drainage und Rückspülmöglichkeit würde sich die Wartung auch in Grenzen halten.

Wegen den gröberen Rhizompflanzen - ich sehe da nach 8  Jahren kein wirkliches Problem. Sie sind vor allem gute Nährstoffverbraucher und durch den relativ großen Anteil über Wasser, der ja jährlich 'geerntet' wird, sind sie sehr wichtig im Gefüge.
Im Anhang meine 2. Pflanzenzone, die von Links nach Rechts durchströmt wird. So üppige Pflanzen gibts nur, wenn auch genügend Nährstoffe vorhanden sind.  


Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------



## johsi (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Mark,

ich hab noch mal nachgeschlagen… die Saugleitungen für die Bodenabsaugungen sind 75mm und kompatibel mit 70er HT Bögen. 


Als Kiesfilter hatte Thias Kalksteinsplitt damals in der Planung: 

Zitat Thias „Dadurch wird das Kalk-Kohlensäure-Gleichgewicht begünstigt Damit kann der PH-Wert stabiler gehalten werden. Die Sedimentation des abgesaugten Bodenwassers (Mulm) erfolgt in den ersten Metern des Filtergrabens. Der Kies"filter" ist somit kein mechanischer Filter mehr, der sich bald zusetzen würde. An der großen Oberfläche des durchströmten Kieses setzen sich Bakterien an, die für eine bakteriologische Reinigung gut sind. Da aber nicht hunderte Leute drin baden kein nennenswerter Fischbestand rein soll, hat das eher eine untergeordnete Bedeutung. Etwas verspreche ich mir noch von dem durchströmten Wurzelbereiche, denn dort können die Nährstoffe gut aufgenommen werden.“

Hält das Lavagestein auch den PH-Wert stabil?


Du meinst also ich soll den Filtergraben in „zwei Bereiche“ aufteilen. Im vorderen Bereich Pflanzen auf Substrat wo die grobe Sedimentation stattfindet und im hinteren Bereich den bepflanzten Kiesfilter. Wo und wie soll ich dann dazwischen ein Spaltsieb anbringen, da es ja ein „länglicher Graben“ ist?




Hallo Kurt,

für die starken Blütezeiten ist doch zudem noch der Skimmer vorgesehen. Ich hoffe, daß die Vorfilterung im vorderen Bereich des Filtergrabens soweit funktioniert, daß die Pumpe keinen Mulm mehr abbekommt. Ansonsten könnte ich höchstens nach der Pumpe die restlichen Feinteile mit einem Feinfilter gar rausfiltern. 

Wie würdest du eine Rückspülmöglichkeit für den Kiespflanzfilter vorsehen? Der Pumpenkreislauf läuft ja nur in eine Richtung. Soll hier eine zweite Pumpe nur bei Bedarf laufen und rückspülen?


bis dann
mit freundlichen Grüßen
Johannes


----------



## Kurt (26. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Johannes,

die Rückspülung für den Bedarfsfall mit anderer Pumpe - oder vielleicht läßt sich auch die stationäre an anderer Stelle im Schwimmbereich plazieren.

Für die grobe Vorfilterung ließe sich mit einem möglichst flach eingebauten Sieb, das seitlich bis über die Wasseroberfläche geschlossen ist und beim Zulauf an die Wand gehängt werden kann, eine einfache Lösung 'basteln' - siehe Anhang.  Durch die Strömung wird das gesiebte Material bis über die Wasserlinie geschoben. Dadurch gibt es kein Verstopfen und das Sieb muß nur gelegentlich entleert werden.
Bei mir hängt so ein Prototyp gleich hinter dem Skimmer und tut ganz gut seinen Dienst. Muß nur noch wegen unterschiedlichem Wasserpegel  etwas verbessert werden.



Viel Spaß noch beim Weiterplanen!!!!!!!!!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.:   allen Teichianern noch schöne Feiertage und einen Guten Rutsch ins 2010


----------



## johsi (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Kurt,

Dein "selbergebasteltes Sieb" werde ich in meinen Planungen mit aufnehmen.
Danke für den Tipp

bis dann

Gruß Johannes


----------



## scrubby (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

hallo ich bin neu hier aber denn noch intressiert mir dein teich
wir wollen auch mit naturagart ein schwimmteich bauen fertig ende mai 2010
hoffe das wir uns mal austauschen können

mgf ilona


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Servus Ilona

Herzlich Willkommen

Schön das Ihr auch einen Schwimmteich baut .... 

Würde mich freuen wenn du ihn näher vorstellen würdest

Hier < Klick würde es sich sehr gut anbieten ... aber bitte mit Bildern, Plänen etc. .....

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei uns .....


----------



## johsi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Ilona,
na dann gib mal "Gas" und stell Dein Werk Online - bitte in einem neuen Beitrag - wenn Du bis Ende Mai fertig sein willst. 

VG Johannes


----------



## günter-w (17. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Ilona herzlich willkommwen bei den Schwimmteichen. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt. Wenn alles klar ist lass uns wenigstens mit Bildern daran teilhaben.


----------



## johsi (25. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Freunde des Teichbaus,

die endgültige Planung ist eigentlich fertig und wurde vorher noch einwenig abgeändert. Der Schwimmbereich etwas verkleinert, die Geländeschnitte leicht abgeändert, die Uferwall- und Überlaufhöhen etwas geändert. 

Noch kann ich Verbesserungsvorschläge in die Planung aufnehmen  …. aber bald geht es los. 

bis dann
Viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## PeterBoden (25. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo johsi,

du hast z.B. im Schwimmbereich zwei m² Zahlen angegeben (55,7 und 17,8 m²), was ist damit gemeint?

Es grüßt freundlich 

PeterBoden


----------



## johsi (26. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Peterboden,

die große Zahl ist die Wasseroberfläche bis zum Uferwall - die kleinere Zahl die Bodenfläche.

VG Johannes


----------



## PeterBoden (26. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo johsi,

deine Schwimmfläche dürfte demnach bei 72% der Gesamtwasserfläche liegen und damit die Fläche des Filter-und Regenerationsbereiches bei 28%.

Irgend jemand hat einmal damit begonnen Schwimmteiche bzgl. ihres o.g. Flächenverhältnisses und dem Grad des Technikeinsatzes in fünf Kategorien zu klassieren, dein Entwurf befindet sich in dieser allgemein propagierten Liste am äußersten techniklastigen Ende, eben ein Naturpool.
(das ist lediglich die Kategorienbezeichnung, es sagt ja nichts darüber aus ob das nun "Gut" oder "fast Gut" ist)  
[OT]_bei unbedarfter Betrachtungsweise zu solch einer Einteilung in fünf Kategorien verschließt sich mir der Sinn einer solchen, die Unterschiede von einer Kategorie zur nächsten sind z.T. recht schwammig z.B. in einer Kategorie kleine Umwälzpumpe mit etwas Umwälzung evt. Skimmer und in der nächsten Kategorie größere Pumpe mit mehr Umwälzung und Skimmer... 
wenn man schon Kategorisiert -der Deutsche beschäftigt sich mit so etwas ja sehr gern- dann reicht m.E. eine Einteilung in die beiden Haupt-Schwimmteicharten "naturnaher" oder "Naturpool" völlig, mit den Adjektiven "mehr"/"weniger" Technikeinsatz oder Pflanzeneinsatz kann sich jede Einzelne nach Belieben schmücken_[/OT]
Ich habe mir deinen Entwurf genauer angeschaut, ich hätte es an deiner Stelle nicht viel anders geplant! Vom Platz her optimal, wie hoch dein Außenbewuchs ist weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber da kann man eh kaum etwas bewirken (Laubeintrag).

Was ich aber eingebracht hätte, quasi als 'Stille Reserve' wäre im Schwimmbereich eine kleine Regenerationsfläche, dort wo der Bachlauf in den Schwimmbereich mündet. Dort keinen Ufergraben, wenn da alles hochwächst versperrt es die Sicht auf den Bach von der Terrasse aus. Praktisch die Fläche -viel ist es ja nicht- die der jetzt wegfallende Ufergraben freigibt plus die Fläche um den Zulauf, so 5...6 m² dürften das locker werden. Und hier in die Tiefe gehen, 80 cm, 1m. 

Hier hinein Klärpflanzen, richtige Hochleistungsexemplare.
[OT]_wenn man schon wie ich in der Einstiegs- und Planungsphase ist, und im Winter Zeit hat dann bietet es sich ja an, einmal ein paar freundliche Schwimmteichbesitzer im Bekannten- und Freundeskreis zu besuchen.
erstaunlicherweise wurden es durch Empfehlungen mehr als ich je gedacht hätte, insgesamt durfte ich acht alle sehr gelungenen Objekte besichtigen_[/OT]
Einer der Anfängerfehler, den mir mehrere Schwimmteichbesitzer aus eigener Erfahrung nannten war der des ungenügenden Klärpflanzeneinsatzes.

Den Bachauslauf natürlich nicht direkt in die 'Klärzone' setzen, du dürftest eine schöne Strömung haben wenn das gesamte Wasservolumen ein (oder mehrfach?) pro Tag umgewälzt wird.


Es grüßt freundlich

PeterBoden


----------



## johsi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo PeterBoden,

das Verhältnis von Schwimmteichfläche zu Filtergraben dürfte so in Ordnung gehen – mir ist klar das die Pumpe laufen muß und dass soll sie auch.

Mit dem Außenbewuchs wurde letztes Jahr begonnen und wird seit einer Woche fortgesetzt. Die Sträucher auf der Böschung haben verschiedene Höhen und wachsen maximal 2,5m oberhalb des Wasserspiegels im ausgewachsenen Zustand (kann man ja zurückschneiden) – muß erstmal sehen, dass die Böschung hält/bewächst und das Unkraut unterdrückt wird.

Die „Stille Reserve“ sollte eigentlich mein bepflanzter Kiesfilter im Filtergraben sein. Dort sollten „Hochleistungsklärpflanzen“ drauf. 

Neben dem Bachlauf kommen keine hohen Pflanzen in den Ufergraben – wegen der Sicht. 

Im Schwimmbereich soll nur auf der obersten Stufe (schließt am Ufergraben an) Substrat. Der restliche Bereich wird mit der Verbundmatte belegt und zugeschlemmt/verputzt (mit Sandbewurf)

Könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, in der Nordostecke des Schwimmteiches, so eine Klärzone noch anzulegen (also gegenüber dem Bachlauf beim Skimmer).
Der ganze Schwimmbereich soll ja relativ nährstoffarm gehalten werden 

– welche Pflanzen wachsen da in der zusätzlichen Klärzone und auf welchem Substrat (Substrat sollte im Schwimmbereich eigentlich nur Estrichsand sein)? 

Wie groß muß diese Klärzone sein? 

Info: Das Wasser bei der Erstbefüllung ist ziemlich hart (17°dH)

Vielen Dank 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Johannes


----------



## PeterBoden (28. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*



johsi schrieb:


> Im Schwimmbereich soll nur auf der obersten Stufe (schließt am Ufergraben an) Substrat.



da hätte ich einen Wulst oder Wall unter Wasser ausgebildet welcher ein Abrutschen -oder auch allmähliches Abdriften- des Substrates in den tiefen Schwimmbereich verhindert. Bei mir will ich es aus dem lehmigen Erdboden formen, wäre so etwas hier nicht vorhanden gewesen hätte ich wahrscheinlich Teichsäcke verwendet (werden mit Kies gefüllt, unverrotbar, haben eine Lasche welche sie auf Kanten halten sollen, ca. 8 € / lfd. m )



johsi schrieb:


> – welche Pflanzen wachsen da in der zusätzlichen Klärzone und auf welchem Substrat (Substrat sollte im Schwimmbereich eigentlich nur Estrichsand sein)?
> Wie groß muß diese Klärzone sein?



auch hier halte ich mich an recht gesicherte Empfehlungen, das Klärloch mit > 1m Tiefe sollte bei Teichflächen von 200 m² etwa 3% dieser Fläche entsprechen, bei kleinen und stärker beanspruchten Flächen werden 5...6% empfohlen. 
Selbes Substrat wie auch sonst, Estrichsand, mit etwas Lehm vermischt. Ich werde braunen Kiessand 0...2mm verwenden.
Auf meiner Pflanzliste stehen folgende Pflanzen:

Glänzendes __ Laichkraut
__ Schwimmendes Laichkraut
__ Krauses Laichkraut
Ährige __ Tausendblatt
Kanadische __ Wasserpest
Zungenhahnenfuss

Bei der Wasserpest bin ich mir allerdings nicht so sicher ob man sich da nicht ein Wuchermonster ins Haus holt...
Ansonst von jeder Sorte so 5...10 Exemplare in das Klärloch.

Es grüßt freundlich

PeterBoden


----------



## johsi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo PeterBoden,
eine kleine Wulst wird beim Verlegen der Verbundmatte mit eingebracht. 

Hab’ noch mal überlegt und werde mir kein Klärloch in den Schwimmbereich bauen - auch bezüglich des Substrates (mit Lehm angereichert). Der Filtergraben ist ausreichend dimensioniert. Dort finden alle Pflanzen platzt die für die Reinigung zuständig sind. Danke für Deine Tipps.

Viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## johsi (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Freunde des Teichbaus,
wir waren am Wochenende fleißig. Der Filtergraben wurde erst „aufgefüllt“ und im mittleren Bereich ausgehoben. Danach wurde auch die gesamte Fläche des Schwimmbereiches aufgefüllt und ausgehoben. Leider hat es jetzt geregnet und ich kann die aufgefüllten Bereiche nicht verdichten, bevor ich die weiteren Grabarbeiten mit Schaufel und Spaten fortsetze. 
Die groben Konturen sind schon ziemlich genau zu erkennen, auch die Größe…Wow!


----------



## johsi (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Letzten Freitag hab ich das Fundament für den „Steg“/Plattform einen Meter frosttief gegründet. Am Samstag wurde aufgeschalt und betoniert. Während der Woche konnten aufgrund des guten Wetters auch die Verdichtungsarbeiten ausgeführt werden. Die Rhizomsperre für den Bambus ist mittlerweile eingebaut. Als nächstes setzen wir die Randleisten bei der Terrasse....und dann wird gegraben


----------



## johsi (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Die Randleistensteine entlang der Terrasse - mit Überlauffunktion für Schwimmteich und Filtergraben - sind gesetzt. Anschließend wurden Drainagerohre verlegt und die Drainbereiche mit Kies verfüllt. An der Terrasse wurde im Bereich Schwimmteich auch schon ein Teil des Uferwalls mit Pflastersteine gemauert.
Momentan werden die Grabarbeiten fortgesetzt.


----------



## johsi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Alle Bambuspflanzen sitzen jetzt am richtigen Ort. Wurde höchste Zeit, da die Pflanzen schon kräftig Halme schieben und sich ausbreiten. 

Im Filtergraben sind die Grabarbeiten so gut wie erledigt. 

Der Uferwall wurde mit Pflastersteinen und Estrichsand + Zement im Verhältnis 6:1 neu aufgebaut.

Eine Stelle mußte ausgemauert werden. Bei starkem Regen hatte das Wasser die Böschung ausgeschwemmt.

Nach den Grabarbeiten waren einige Löcher in den Böschungsseiten. Mit einem Lehmbrei wurde schon ein Teil der Seiten geglättet und anschließend mit Sand beworfen. 

Im Schwimmbereich haben wir die Gräben für Leitungen und Absaugungen gegraben und anschließend mit Estrichsand das restliche Gefälle zu den Absaugungen eingearbeitet und mit einem Bauvlies abgedeckt.

bis bald Johannes


----------



## johsi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Der Ufergraben wurde schon teilweise gegraben und der Uferwall sauber angearbeitet.
Auf allen waagerechten Flächen im Teiche, wurde ein Bauvlies verlegt, und anschließend eine Sandschicht aufgebracht. Momentan wird das dicke Vlies V900 im gesamten Teich verlegt und mit einem Heißluftföhn vorsichtig „verschweißt“. Abweichend von der Planung wurde noch ein „Kinderbereich“ im Schwimmteich mit seichtem Wasser erstellt.
mfg Johannes


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Johannes.

Das schaut doch schon richtig gut aus. 
Wenn die Folie noch nicht bestellt ist... lass Dir gesagt sein: ein Ufergraben kann nicht groß/breit genug sein. Die Pflanzen blühen und wachsen darin wesentlich eher und besser als im restlichen Teich; gerade in den ersten Jahren. 

Ich würde gerne noch etwas mehr Ufergraben haben, obwohl er schon recht großzügig bemessen ist. 
Nur braucht man ab einer gewissen Breite für die seltenen Pflegearbeiten schon mal ein Brett zum Draufstellen (hängt aber auch von der eigenen Geschicklichkeit und der Breite des Walls ab).


----------



## johsi (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Annett,

danke fürs Lob… die Folie liegt seit dem Wochenende drin  (ist aber „Ufergraben-freundlich“ dimensioniert)

Das dicke Vlies V900 von NG wurde komplett verlegt. Am Samstag war es dann endlich soweit. Die Folie von NG 1,0mm grün wurde eingebaut. Das produzieren nach Skizze und anliefern der Folie hat weniger als eine Woche gedauert. Da wir aber noch mit Restarbeiten beschäftig waren, stand die Folie erstmal gut verpackt bei uns.

Ausrollen und einziehen ging relativ fix trotz 245m² und 319kg. Hierfür brauchten wir keine Stunde. Anschließend legten wir die Falten. Am Nachmittag wurde noch die Trennfolie für die Dammdurchführung eingeklebt und der Sammelschacht vormontiert. 

mfg Johannes


----------



## allegra (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Johannes, ich bin schwer beeindruckt von dem was ihr da stemmt. Toll sind auch die vielen Fotos. So können wir alle etwas mitfiebern.
Viel Erfolg weiterhin
Erdmuthe


----------



## johsi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Erdmuthe,

wir haben uns für diesen Sommer "nur" den Schwimmteich vorgenommen. Ich verbringe jede freie Minute mit dem Bau 




Hoffentlich bekommen wir kein Problem mit Schichtenwasser. Schon während des Vlieseinbaus hab ich an der tiefsten Stelle gelegentlich wenig Wasser "abgeschöpft". 

Mittlerweilen steht ca. 3cm Wasser unter der Teichfolie (an der tiefsten Stelle). Noch hoffe ich, dass es "Restfeuchte" von der Grube ist und versickert.

bis dann 
Johannes


----------



## allegra (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Lieber Johannes,
oh, das Problem kenne ich gut. Hier bei uns gab es einige Felddrainagestücke, die beim Ausbaggern freigelegt wurden. Und dann kam der Regen und ich musste immer wieder pumpen.
Der Teichbauer sah das ganz entspannt. Er geht davon aus, dass der Wasserdruck des Schwimmbereiches diese Stellen abdichtet. Auf dem Boden hat er ins das feuchte Erdreich erst ein Kiesbett und darauf alte Bretter gelegt. Dann Vlies in etlichen Schichten und dann erst die Folie.
Aber ich schaue an den bekannten Stellen immer mal nach, ob es eine Wasserbeule gibt.... bislang nix 

Viel Erfolg
Erdmuthe


----------



## Annett (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo.

Ich denke, um zeitweise oberflächennahes Wasser muss man sich keine großen Sorgen machen.
In diesem Jahr stand das Wasser im Schachtbrunnen bereits 2x ca. 35-40cm unterhalb des Hofniveaus, d.h. der Teich lag locker mit 60-70cm seiner Tiefe unterhalb dieses Wasserspiegels.
Passiert ist absolut nichts. Keine Blase o.ä., nada. 

Was mich nur etwas beim Folie verlegen genervt hat: Das immer wieder nachströmende Restwasser im Loch hatte dafür gesorgt, dass der Boden immer feucht und damit sehr weich blieb. Beim Verlegen entstanden dadurch zwangsläufig Vertiefungen (Fußabdrücke)... die sieht aber heute niemand mehr, denn auf der Folie liegt nun Sand und die gesamte Zone wird von vers. Unterwasserpflanzen sehr gut abgedeckt.


----------



## johsi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

... nach dem Befüllen des Teiches macht das Wasser unter der Folie ja keine Probleme mehr, nur vorher.... 

Bei mir müssen aber noch die Leitungen, Bodenabsaugungen, Verbundmatten verlegt/eingebaut werden und da ist das Wasser unter der Folie sehr hinderlich.

Ich warte jetzt noch zwei Tage ab und beobachte ob das Wasser verschwindet. Falls nicht werde ich die Folie nochmal aufschlagen und eine Pumpleitung zum tiefsten Punkt verlegen. So kann ich auch später jederzeit das Wasser abpumpen bis der Teich gefüllt ist.

mfg Johannes


----------



## Annett (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Johannes.

Wie wäre ein Senkschacht in direkter Nähe des Teiches?
Später könnte man ihn mit Kies befüllen und hinter einem Überlauf zum Sickerschacht umfunktionieren.


----------



## johsi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Annett,

Danke für den Tipp, aber ein Schacht ist mir zu aufwendig. Außerdem weiß ich nicht woher das Wasser genau kommt und ich hab keine Lust eine Drainage um den halben Teich zu legen. Werde wohl doch eine Folienecke noch mal zurück schlagen und einen Saugschlauch mit „Saugglocke“ zum abpumpen einbauen

mfg Johannes


----------



## johsi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Am Wochenende hab ich filtergrabenseitig den Damm vermauert und eine Saugleitung zum Abpumpen fürs Schichtenwasser unterhalb der Teichfolie verlegt: Folie zurückschlagen, Vlies 900 aufschneiden, Sand wegkratzen, Bauvlies aufschneiden Sand wegkratzen, Rinnen und kleinen „Schacht“/Loch graben, ca. 15l Wasser abschöpfen, Saugleitung auf Bauvlies verlegen und „Schacht“/Loch mit Kies füllen, Probelauf der Saugleitung mit Gartenpumpe, mit Vlies verkleiden, Saugleitung vermörteln, mit Vlies verkleiden, einsanden, mit Vlies verkleiden, mit Heißluftföhn „verschweißen“… als wäre nichts gewesen. 

Gruß Johannes


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Das sieht ja echt super aus! 
Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## johsi (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

@ Echinopsis: ja uns gefällt unser Projekt auch 


Mittlerweile sind die Verbundmatten im Filtergraben verlegt, angeklebt bzw. verschweißt. Im Schwimmteich wurden die Leitungen der Bodenabsaugungen eingebaut und ausbetoniert.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## johsi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Die Wände im Filtergraben sind bereits verputzt. Im Schwimmteich bin ich noch fleißig am kleben… 


mfg Johannes


----------



## johsi (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Nach ca. zwei Wochen waren alle Verbundmatten (ca. 140m² - inkl. Überlappung) vermörtelt. Hat doch mehr aufgehalten als ich mir vorgestellt habe.  

Im Schwimmbereich sitzt der Skimmer und ist angeschlossen. Im Filtergraben wurde ein „Pumpenschacht“ gemauert und die Trennung von Boden/Substrat zu Kies erstellt.

mfg Johannes


----------



## johsi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Im hinteren Teil des Filtergrabens wurde Kies eingebracht; davor lehmhaltiger Sand; getrennt mittels Abmauerung; oberhalb kommt noch ein „Lochblech“; die Pumpe findet im kleinen „Schacht“ ausreichend Platz.
Jetzt wird nur noch der Ufergraben soweit vorbereitet und die erforderlichen Tiefen gegraben und dann….

lg Johannes


----------



## johsi (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

…war es soweit. Am 24.07.10 wurde Wasser eingelassen. Glücklicherweise hat es am 23. den ganzen Nachmittag und auch nachts geregnet. So konnte ich noch mal das „Zement-Kalk“ Wasser vom Verputzen immer wieder abpumpen. 

Der Filtergraben wurde bereits ein paar Tage vorher gefüllt und am 23./24. bepflanzt. Die Pflanzen waren wirklich top – sauber verpackt und überall pro Portion mindestens 2 Pflanzen => bedeutet es waren doppelt soviel einzelne Pflanzen wie Portionen bei NG bestellt.

Hoffentlich kommen viele durch da unser Wasser ziemlich hart ist (17°dh). Was meint ihr? 

Unser Fassungsvermögen beträgt laut Wasseruhr am Standrohr 44m³ + den schon gefüllten Filtergraben.

Bei 16°C wurden die ersten Badversuche unternommen – es ist einfach nur genial….
Mittlerweile hat das Wasser 20°C trotz der momentanen Außentemperaturen.

bis dann
mfg Johannes


----------



## johsi (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Die Pflanzen im Filtergraben sind gut angewachsen. Unser Wasser ist nicht mehr so grün… der Boden ist wieder zu sehen. Mückenlarven gibt es dank des Frosches fast nicht mehr. Manchmal kommen auch __ Libellen bei uns vorbei.
Alle Ufergräben sind soweit fertiggestellt und sämtliche Saugsperren sowie Überläufe auf Höhe gebracht. Bachlauf mit Filteranlage und Druckschlauchverlegung muß noch erstellt werden. 

Unsere endgültigen Daten des Teiches lauten:

Schwimmbereich: 
 - Wasservolumen ca. 44 m³
 - Breite von Uferwall zu Uferwall 5,60 m
 - Länge von Uferwall zu Uferwall 11,00 m
 - Tiefe 1,35 m
 - Kinderbereich  2,70 x 2,60 m 

Filtergraben: 
 - Wasservolumen ca. 8 m³
 - Breite 2,50 m
 - Länge  8,20 m
 - Tiefe  0,60 m
 - 3 x Filtergrabensortiment
 - 1 x Klärbeetsortiment

Ufergraben Bereich 1: 
 - Breite 0,20 m – 1,80 m und 0,25 m – 0,90 m
 - Länge 13 m und 8 m
 - Tiefe  10 cm mit bis zu 20 cm Erdfüllung
 - 1 x Bunter Frühling (Blumen..) ca. 5-10 cm oberhalb des Wasserspiegels und in den  Sumpfzonen 
 - 1 x Buntes Ufer (Blumen..) ca. 5-10 cm oberhalb des Wasserspiegels und in den Sumpfzonen
 - in einer Tiefenzone ca. 2-8 cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels Sumpfcallas

Ufergraben Bereich 2:
 - Breite   1 m
 - Länge   2 m
 - Tiefe  10 cm mit bis zu 20 cm Torffüllung
 - Moorbereich mit Torf gefüllt
 - 1 x Moorteichsortiment ca. 5-10cm oberhalb des Wasserspiegels und in den Sumpfzonen

Ufergraben Bereich 3:
 - Breite   1,00 m – 1,80 m
 - Länge   10 m
 - Tiefe  30 cm mit 20 cm Erdfüllung
 - 1 x Hohes Röhricht u. 1 x Wasserrandröhricht (Röhricht, __ Schilf…) ca. 10-15cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels


----------



## ka-ns (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Johsi,

bin schon beeindruckt was für ein toller Teich da entstanden ist.
Ganz große Klasse.
Kannst du einmal etwas über die Kosten mitteilen oder geht dies in dieser Form nicht???

Ich plane schon seit längeren einen Schwimmteich.
Deine Maße kommen in etwa meinen gleich. Platz wäre zwar für das doppelte aber die
Kosten scheinen mir dann doch einfach zu hoch zu werden.
Kaufen usw. wollte ich bei NG weil dies mich total überzeugt.

Viele Grüße

Ka-ns


----------



## allegra (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Das ist eine beeindruckende Anlage geworden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Allzeit viel Freude am Teichhobby!


----------



## johsi (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Ka-ns,
Hallo allegra,

ich schau auch jeden morgen mit Freude auf unseren Teich.

Wir haben bis jetzt ca. 8.500.- Euro für unseren Teichbau benötigt: (OHNE Baggerarbeiten)
-	Bauteile von NG (Vlies, Folie, Verbundmatte, Pumpe, Filter,…)
-	Pflanzen 
-	Steine
-	Sand/Estrichsand
-	Drainagerohre
-	Randleistensteine
-	Zement
-	…..

Der Schwimmbereich ist so völlig ausreichend – würde ich aber nicht kleiner anlegen. Wenn mehr Platz dagewesen wäre, hätte ich den Bereich vielleicht noch einen Meter breiter und zwei Meter länger gebaut.

Übrigens war ich gestern mal wieder schwimmen – im August muß man ja wohl – wann sonst - 16,5° ist aber nicht wirklich warm. 

lg Johannes


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Johannes,
was für ein Projekt - meinen allergrößten Respekt!
Schaut einfach klasse aus 
Wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie viel Freude an Eurer Anlage.


----------



## johsi (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

und wenn erstmal alles fertig ist, 
und alle Pflanzen gewachsen....

Wir haben schon jetzt so viel Spaß daran  

Gruß Johannes


----------



## johsi (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Mein aktuelles "Pflanzenproblem"?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29266

hatte mich vorher nicht genau erkundigt,

vg Johannes


----------



## johsi (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Unser kleiner Bauchlauf ist noch nicht ganz fertig...hier schon mal der Bau mit Bildern:

Der Ufergraben wurde „durchgängig“ ausgeführt und mittels zwei Randleistensteinen überbrückt die eine seitliche Aufkantung erhielten. An der Vorderseite entstand ein Wasserfall in den Schwimmbereich. Dementsprechend wurden die Höhen angepaßt. 

Im gemauerten Häuschen findet der Filter Platz. Auf einer Kiesschicht mit darunterliegendem Unkrautvlies wurde eine Platte betoniert. Anschließend wurde gemauert, nach der 1.Schicht befindet sich noch eine besandete Dachpappe gegen aufsteigende Feuchtigkeit von unten. Das Dach besteht aus Stürzen und erhielt eine zweilagige Schweißbahn als Abdichtung. Im Innenbereich habe ich noch eine Folie mit Überlauf in den Bachlauf verlegt, falls der Filter mal überläuft und es nicht gleich bemerkt wird.

Der Bachlauf wurde mit Vlies, Folie (zweilagig), und Verbundmatte ausgekleidet, mit Mörtel eingeschmiert und Kieselsteinen verkleidet. 

Dann hab ich noch ein paar Schienen gesetzt und das ganze mit Zementputz verputzt. 

Jetzt muß nur noch die Zuleitung mit Natursteinen versteckt werden. Das Häuschen und der Bachlauf wird ebenfalls noch verkleidet und bepflanzt.

bis dann
vg Johannes


----------



## johsi (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Anbei aktuelle Fotos,

das Wasser ist seit der ersten Algenblüte, die ca. 3 Wochen gedauert hat, glasklar. Alle Pflanzen, bis auf die Tannenwedel, sind soweit gut angekommen. Einige blühen sogar noch.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## willi1954 (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo

mich würde mal intressieren, wie sieht dein Filtergraben nach nun einem Jahr Wachstum aus?

LG Willi


----------



## johsi (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau johsi*

Hallo Willi,

momentan blüht aber nicht mehr viel. Das Wachstum ist okay. Einige Pflanzen haben sich verabschiedet. Nächstes Jahr werde ich die Pflanzen im Filtergraben noch mal düngen. 

Zum NG-System: Da System funktioniert soweit, man muß aber nachhelfen. Ich sauge ca. alle 8-10 Wochen (im Winter nicht) den Teichgrund und die Bodeneinläufe mit einem Schlammsauger ab. Das Sediment kommt in den Ufergraben. Anschließend wird der Teich wieder mit Frischwasser aufgefüllt. So entferne ich zusätzlich Nährstoffe aus dem System.

Bis vor ca. 3 Wochen war der Teich immer klar mit Sicht bis auf dem Boden. Aktuell herrscht aber eine Algenblüte.

VG Johannes


----------

